# DNS showing invalid



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

Hello everyone,
I recently asked Verizon to send me a new modem/router and was sent the Actiontec Wireless GT704WG. I had the Westell Versalink 327w but started to have problems. My speed is 3000/768, I'm not setup as wireless if that helps. After setting up the Actiontec I did an ipconfig and my DNS suffix states domain_not_set.invalid. I called Verizon and spoke with a tech  need I say more. I'm hoping one of you experts :grin: out there can help me correct this problem. Open to all suggestions.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Can we see the output of the the following?

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

johnwill said:


> Can we see the output of the the following?
> 
> Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:
> 
> ...


As per your instructions

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : SUZEESWORLD
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : domain_not_set.invalid

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain_not_set.invalid
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Desktop Connect
ion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-01-29-D0-F8-02
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, January 24, 2007 11:56:20
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 25, 2007 11:56:20
AM

C:\Documents and Settings\owner>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What exactly is your issue? Does the broadband work? The exact contents of the DNS Suffix Search List isn't important in a workgroup setting.


----------



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

There's no issue just wanted to make sure the info for DNS is essential or not. I've always seen the suffix when I did a ipconfig. My broadband is working. Thank you for your help and information.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

No problem. :smile:


----------

